# blue hippo tang



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

hey guys bought a blue hippo a week ago and put it in a QT tank to treat for ich i've done 3 treatments and one water change since then im still seeing small spots is that still ich or scaring that will go away with time I will attach pics hope they help if its still ich does anyone have any ideas on what to do


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Not the greatest but hope they help she is eating great still feed her veggie flakes with garlic guard added


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

have you checked your DT water parameters with a good quality test kit?

your tang looks super stressed. 

what medications are you using?


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

I've checked everything but my ph need a test kits for that and I'm useing api ich remover I believe my ph may be low due to corals not opening for over 2 weeks now I've been adding balance every other day for the last few days now


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Seachem makes a product called buffer which you dissolve in RO water and pour into your tank which helps to maintain proper pH balance...


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

I just switched my salt to aquavetro and that's the balance I've been useing as well I read that it could take up to 60 days in a qt to Jill the ich


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Was the tang in your display? Or only QT? 

Also search for tank transfer method, it sounds like a good method to eliminate ich on the fish in QT but if it was in your display then you'll need to leave the display fish less for a couple months to get rid of the ich there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ich*

im a little confused ... u have an issue with something in tank .. we assume ph
well we know what we get when we assume ... no ph test kit ... or results . 
we all get the bug and do splurge purchases ive been there done that ... got a tee shirt . rather then start adding and putting stuff in water read up on tank transfer method , prob one of the better ways to help get rid of ick . 
keep feeding your guy . hopefully the ttm works . but do yourself a favour and get some test kits , they really are your saviour when u need answers .invest in some salifert test kits . get some results before u start adding things ie fish corals or whatever to tank . if u have an issue then stop and solve the problem before introducing other variables into it . 
anyways just my two cents worth 
good luck ..


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

there are only 3 ways to get rid of ich everything else is snake oil bullshit. 
-Tank transfer Method 
-copper
-hyposalinity

If the tang was in your DT your DT is now infected. The only way to get rid of it is to remove all fish, treat them with one of those 3 methods and leave your DT fallow for at least 72 days before reintroducing the fish.

Sucks but it is the only way. I am in the middle of TTM right now and my DT has been fallow 4 months.

I wouldn't worry about your PH at all right now.... or ever for that matter. Your fish is stressed because it is covered with parasites.

Read this thread. TTM is simple and %100 effective. There are NO products on the market other than copper that will have any effect of ich. 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1996525


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

She was ing the DT for less then 24 hours when I realized she had it all my other fish seem to be fine and I'll read that add later today


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

bud091 said:


> She was ing the DT for less then 24 hours when I realized she had it all my other fish seem to be fine and I'll read that add later today


If she was in the DT for 24 seconds or even some of the water she touched made it in then all your fish have it. Just because they don't have spots doesn't mean they don't have it. They may never show symptoms but as soon as you put the blue tang back in she will get it again.

72 days without fish is the only way to be sure it's gone. As mentioned above use copper or tank transfer method. Hypo works too but it's so much harder both on the human and the fish people should really stop advertising it as a way to cure ich.

My fish are in kiddie pools and I never see them other then when I change the water. I got ich from a coral. That being said I did treat my Achilles tang with copper instead of transferring him as he was the only one to actually show spots. I find tangs respond well to copper so I typically use it instead of transfer for them.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I do agree with everyone who has responded above. Unfortunately ich is in the water and not just within the fish. Your display tanks water needs to be separated from the fish to allow the disease to die off. If you just QT your tang and put him back in your DT is only a matter of time before it comes back. Bad news, but the good news is there is a way to get rid of it but like everything in this hobby requires time and patience. gl!


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jmbret said:


> I do agree with everyone who has responded above. Unfortunately ich is in the water and not just within the fish. Your display tanks water needs to be separated from the fish to allow the disease to die off. If you just QT your tang and put him back in your DT is only a matter of time before it comes back. Bad news, but the good news is there is a way to get rid of it but like everything in this hobby requires time and patience. gl!


ive been told by the guys at nafb that every tank has ich in it no matter what so in other words I need to setup a 50 gallon QT tank for ll my fish and coarl plus rock to kill the ich off then? heres a list of my fish I have

sailfin tang abot 3 inches 
fox face about 2.5 inches 
emperor angle about 2.5 inches
yellow watchman goby 3 inches
3 blue/green crohmis
and a dotty back about 2 inches


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Ich requires a fish host. With no fish.... The ich will die. As everyone else said, it takes quite a while. Opinions differ but 3 months or more is quite a common opinion.

Ich cannot feed off of your coral and rock, so removing them is pointless.

I have heard many people claim that every tank has ich. I don't think I could agree with that. If a brand new system was filled with rock right from the ocean or a store, good chance the rocks have ich. If you do not add fish for a few months.... The ich dies. If you properly quarantine fish, you can cure the ich. If you never dump a fish straight from another tank in to your own... You will never have ich.

I have read of people with perfectly healthy tanks that contain ich. It seems if the fish are fed a lot, and kept with NO stress, they're ammune systems can keep the ich at bay. That being said, it would not take much to stress the fish and have the ich come back with vengeance.


----------

